

Five Consumer Technology Trends - ecesena
http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2013/1226/Five-consumer-technology-trends-for-2014/Simplicity-will-rule

======
ecesena
1\. Simplicity will rule

2\. Your screens are your life

3\. Big data for the little guy

4\. You matter

5\. The power of "we"

